# AMD/ATI Treiber



## PVJ (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo PCGH Redaktion,

ich lese die PCGH schon seit der ersten Ausgabe. In all den Jahren habe ich mich dadurch immer sehr gut und vor allem relativ objektiv informiert gefühlt. Dieses Jahr musste ich allerdings sehr negative Erfahrungen mit der Treiberversorgung von AMD/ATI machen. Ich hatte mir im April diesen Jahres, nicht zuletzt durch Euren Test eine MSI R 290X Lightning gekauft. Mit der Karte bin auch sehr zufrieden und die in Eurem Test geweckten Erwartungen wurden hardwareseitig erfüllt. Dass es aber von Seiten AMD/ATI nur zwei WHQL Treiber in einem Jahr geben würde, war mir nicht bewusst. Von diesen zweien ist auch nur einer (14.4) brauchbar. Der 14.9 ist so dermaßen verbugt, dass er nicht einsetzbar ist. Mit den verschiedenen Beta Treibern habe ich ebenfalls ausschließlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, so dass ich nun wieder auf dem 14.4 zurück bin. Hier setzt auch meine Kritik an. Ich hätte erwartet, dass ihr im Sinne einer objektiven und leserorientierten Berichterstattung, diesen Zustand bei AMD/ATI zumindest erwähnt. M.E. sollte der Punkt sogar zur Abwertung bei den Hardwaretests führen, da die Hardware ohne funktionale und vor allem aktuelle Treiber nicht den Gegenwert bietet, den man für sein Geld erwartet. Einen Porsche mit viereckigen Rädern hätte auch die gleichen Leistungsdaten wie einer mit normalen Rädern, nur bringt er die Leistung nicht auf die Straße. So ist es aus meiner Sicht leider auch mit AMD/ATI Grafikkarten. 

Ich wünsche Euch schöne Weihnachten und ein Gutes neues Jahr.

PVJ


----------



## NerdFlanders (7. Dezember 2014)

Kannst du die Probleme mit dem Treiber auch konkretisieren? Denn dann kann man dir bei der Lösung des/der Probleme auch helfen


----------



## Tiz92 (7. Dezember 2014)

Nix gegen dich, aber meist sitzt das Problem vor dem PC und nicht der PC oder der Treiber selbst. 

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit den AMD Treiber und nutzte seit 2009 AMD Karten. 

Man kann das nicht pauschalisieren, da oft Treiberprobleme sehr speziell sind und auch Nvidia Treiber macht Probleme bei einigen Usern.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (7. Dezember 2014)

Also ich hatte nie Probleme mit den AMD Treibern... und ich komme auch von einer Nvidia Karte.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (7. Dezember 2014)

Was hast du denn für Probleme?


----------



## FrozenPie (7. Dezember 2014)

Hatte die größten Probleme nur mit NV-Treibern von Instabilitäten bis über Bluescreenkaskaden 
Instabilitäten gibt's natürlich auch bei AMD aber sollte man da nicht auch bei NV-Treibern die mangelnde Qualität erwähnen? 
Du siehst das das ziemlich sinnlos wäre, da die Probleme auf beiden Seiten auftreten und nicht immer reproduzierbar sind


----------



## belle (7. Dezember 2014)

PVJ schrieb:


> Dass es aber von Seiten AMD/ATI nur zwei WHQL Treiber in einem Jahr geben würde, war mir nicht bewusst. Von diesen zweien ist auch nur einer (14.4) brauchbar.


Die "Beta-Treiber" sind bei AMD meist sehr gut funktionierende Treiber, nur werden sie zur schnelleren Verfügbarkeit einfach ohne WHQL-Zertifikat herausgegeben. Ich verwende fast nur diese Treiber und bin mit dem 14.11 Beta 2 sehr zufrieden. Du musst bei AMD öfters mal nachschauen, das kleine Update von Catalyst 14.11.1 auf 14.11.2 hat vieles gebracht (in den entsprechenden Spielen).

Kleiner Tipp: Auf der AMD-Seite nicht über das Menü auf "aktuellste Beta-Treiber" klicken, sondern erst hierhin gehen und dort dann darauf klicken. Sonst landet man zu veralteten Treibern, warum auch immer, habe das AMD mal gemeldet.


----------



## Soulsnap (7. Dezember 2014)

Eine Konkretisierung der bei dir auftretenden Probleme mit den Treibern wäre evtl Hilfreich, denn wie du vielleicht bereits an den vorherigen Posts erkennen kannst, 
kann man Treiberprobleme nicht pauschalisieren.
Du gehörst zu dem geringen Prozentsatz an Usern die Probleme mit den AMD Treibern haben. 
Evtl liegt das Problem ja nicht am Treiber, sondern an dir, bzw deinem System? 

Wie wirken sich die Probleme denn bei dir aus? Wie alt ist dein OS? Hast du die alten Teiber vollständig entfernt bevor du den neuen Installiert hast?

Zu verlangen die Redaktion solle AMD Karten eine schlechtere Bewertung geben, weil DU Probleme mit den Treibern hast ist doch ein wenig vermessen, 
dann müssten auch Nvidia Karten schlechter bewertet werden, ich erinnere hier mal an die Treiber 320.18 oder sogar den 196.75, welche Reihenweise Grafikkarten Zerstört haben.

Nicht zuletzt wirkt dein Post ein wenig wie der eines Grünen, der Stimmung gegen Rote machen will aber ich möchte dir hier jetzt nichts unterstellen.

Erkläre uns doch bitte deine Problme mit den Treibern, hier gibts einige schlaue Köpfe die dir evtl bei der Lösung helfen können.

MfG


----------



## drstoecker (7. Dezember 2014)

Es liegt nicht immer nur am Treiber, haste schon mal alles richtig deinstalliert?  Und richtig mein ich richtig z.B. Ccleaner etc?


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Dezember 2014)

Den beta-Treibern fehlt ausschließlich das WHQL-Siegel, ansonsten sind die völlig einwandfrei. Also: aktuellen Treiber installieren, statt mit uralten Treiberversionen rumzugammeln.


----------



## PVJ (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

evtl. habe ich mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt. Das möchte ich hiermit gern klarstellen. Ich wollte keine Grundsatzdiskussion ATI/Nvidia aufmachen, sondern mein Beitrag war als Feedback für die PCGH Redaktion gedacht. Deshalb habe ich auch die Rubrik gewählt. Mir geht es auch ausschließlich um den Fakt, dass AMD/ATI in 2014 nur zwei WHQL Treiber veröffentlicht hat, von denen nur einer brauchbar ist. Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich die Karte nicht gekauft. Hierin sehe ich auch ein Versäumnis der PCGH Redaktion, die ihre Leser darüber nicht informiert. 

Vielen Dank für die Hilfsangebote, aber wenn ich Probleme diskutieren wollte, hätte ich nicht hier gepostet.

PS: Ich habe auch keine Präferenzen für irgendwelche Hardwarehersteller.


----------



## drstoecker (7. Dezember 2014)

Nun gut deine Aussage ist grosser quatsch alle Treiber sind brauchbar fertig.  Pcgh hat auch hier nichts versäumt ganz im Gegenteil. So ziemlich für jedes Neue  Spiel gibt es ein treiberupdate. Wenn du irgendwelche hardwareproblemchen hast kann du der Redaktion nicht die Schuld dafür geben. Das Produkt das dir empfohlen wurde ist top und läuft mit allen Treibern super. Pcgh kann auch nicht in die Glaskugel schauen und sagen es kommen so und soviele Treiber raus. Diese werden regelmäßig geupdatet und wenn dir das immer noch nicht reicht musste wohl mal amd anschreiben. Bei bestehenden Problemen einfach mal ein Thema aufmachen und vllt. Kann dir jemand helfen.


----------



## NerdFlanders (7. Dezember 2014)

-> du sagst ein WHQL Treiber macht Probleme bei dir

-> du beschwerst dich dass es nicht öfter WHQL Treiber gibt

Irgendwo ist da ne Logiklücke...

Fakt ist dass AMD nicht mit den Treibern hinterher hinkt - oder zumindest gleich selten/häufig wie Nvidia.

Weiters machen die AMD Treiber kein Probleme bei den allermeisten Usern. Du kannst ja wohl kaum verlangen dass PCGH bei jedem Produkt vorsorglich 10 Punkte abzieht weil es unter Umständen bei irgendwem irgendwann irgendwo Probleme machen könnte >.>

Und zu guter Letzt: wieso schreibst du nicht einfach was für Probleme das konkret sein sollen? Lässt das ganze sehr öminös wirken.


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Dezember 2014)

PVJ schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch ausschließlich um den Fakt, dass AMD/ATI in 2014 nur zwei WHQL Treiber veröffentlicht hat, von denen nur einer brauchbar ist. Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich die Karte nicht gekauft. Hierin sehe ich auch ein Versäumnis der PCGH Redaktion, die ihre Leser darüber nicht informiert.


Ist doch Wayne wie viele Treiber veröffentlicht werden, solange damit die Spiele/Programme funktionieren. Nur weil einige Leute an der Krankheit Versioneritis leiden und immer irgendwas Updaten müssen. Es funktioniert und das ist die Hauptsache. Never Change a running System



PVJ schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir im April diesen Jahres, nicht zuletzt durch Euren Test eine MSI R 290X Lightning gekauft. Mit der Karte bin auch sehr zufrieden und die in Eurem Test geweckten Erwartungen wurden hardwareseitig erfüllt.


Na bitte. Wo soll dann das Problem sein?



> Mit den verschiedenen Beta Treibern habe ich ebenfalls ausschließlich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, so dass ich nun wieder auf dem 14.4 zurück bin.


Beta heißt auch nicht umsonst Beta. Und es ist egal ob es jetzt Betatreiber für AMD Karten oder Betatreiber von Nvidia Karten sind. Es sind BETA Versionen.
Und falls es Probleme gibt, hast du sicherlich einen *detailierten* Bugreport an AMD geschrieben, und dich in Foren umgeschaut ob andere die selben Probleme mit dem Betatreiber haben, oder etwa nicht?
Danach kannst du den vorrigen Treiber wieder installieren, denn dafür sind Betas da. Zum testen und Fehler zu melden. AMD Support and Game Forums


----------



## belle (8. Dezember 2014)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Es funktioniert und das ist die Hauptsache. Never Change a running System


Ich stimme dir allgemein zu, allerdings ist dieses Motto mittlerweile doch stark veraltet. Es stammt aus einer Zeit ohne die heutige umfangreiche Informationsbeschaffung und Hilfe durchs Internet. Damals war man noch auf sich  gestellt und so gut wie nie konnte ein einziger Treiber über die Spielbarkeit entscheiden (14.11.2 Beta und Inquisition im Vergleich mit beispielsweise Elder Scrolls 2). Heutzutage werden Updates in jeglicher Form immer wichtiger (Security-Patch beim EFI z.B.).


----------



## Tiz92 (8. Dezember 2014)

PVJ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> evtl. habe ich mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt. Das möchte ich hiermit gern klarstellen. Ich wollte keine Grundsatzdiskussion ATI/Nvidia aufmachen, sondern mein Beitrag war als Feedback für die PCGH Redaktion gedacht. Deshalb habe ich auch die Rubrik gewählt. Mir geht es auch ausschließlich um den Fakt, dass AMD/ATI in 2014 nur zwei WHQL Treiber veröffentlicht hat, von denen nur einer brauchbar ist. Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich die Karte nicht gekauft. Hierin sehe ich auch ein Versäumnis der PCGH Redaktion, die ihre Leser darüber nicht informiert.
> 
> ...



Da PCGH und tausente, wenn nicht millionen andere AMD User kein Problem haben mit den Treibern sondern "nur" du und eine Handvoll andere ist deine Anfrage bisschen grotesk


----------



## Gamer_07 (9. Dezember 2014)

PVJ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> evtl. habe ich mich nicht deutlich genug ausgedrückt. Das möchte ich hiermit gern klarstellen. Ich wollte keine Grundsatzdiskussion ATI/Nvidia aufmachen, sondern mein Beitrag war als Feedback für die PCGH Redaktion gedacht. Deshalb habe ich auch die Rubrik gewählt. Mir geht es auch ausschließlich um den Fakt, dass AMD/ATI in 2014 nur zwei WHQL Treiber veröffentlicht hat, von denen nur einer brauchbar ist. Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, hätte ich die Karte nicht gekauft. Hierin sehe ich auch ein Versäumnis der PCGH Redaktion, die ihre Leser darüber nicht informiert.
> 
> ...



Ich kauf auch gerne blind ein Auto


----------

